

Show HN: A friend launched a feedback and collaboration tool, viewflux - mariust
http://viewflux.com/

======
sogen
I'd suggest: Starting free trial on the highest plan.

Also, there's no comparison of plans, or how long does the free plan last.

Looks nice, congrats on shipping.

~~~
mariust
Hi sogen,

Thank you for your feedback, I will pass it on to the owner of the website, I
am sure they will take care of this.

Thanks, Marius

------
mariust
Please share your thoughts about viewflux, I am going to pass on all the
feedback.

Thanks

